# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Lufta e tre brezave në Teatrin Kombëtar

## Fiori

Ne diten e prezantimit, Kico Londo, Drejtori i ri i ketij isntitucioni, pranoi udhekryqin ne te cilin ndodhet "emblema shpirterore e jetes kulturore te vendit". Duke u angazhuar qe te "zhduke" konfliktin e brezave ne teater, nepermjet angazhimit te aktoreve dhe regjisoreve, jo mbi bazen e moshes, por te talentit

"Prioriteti im do te jete "zhdukja" e te ashtequajturit konflikt brezash qe ekziston ne Teatrin Kombetar",- ka deklaruar dje Kico Londo, ne momentin e prezantimit si drejtori i ri ketij institucioni, te cilin ai e ka cilesuar si "emblemen shpirterore te jetes kulturore te vendit". Eshte hera e pare qe nje drejtues i nje institucioni te ketij niveli, pranon hapur ekzistencen e nje fenomeni, i cili ndoshta ka qene edhe shkaku i krizes qe ka mberthyer Teatrin nacional shqiptar. Vete Londo do te dallonte dje 3 breza aktoresh dhe regjisoresh: Brezi i trete, qe ka domuniuar ne menyre absolute skenen kombetare gjate epokes se artit te realizmit socialist. Brezin e mesem, ndoshta te cilit ai i perket, qe eshte munduar te marre ne dore frenat e jetes teatrore gjate ketyre 10-12 viteve tranzicion dhe brezi i ri i aktoreve, te cilet kane mbaruar studimet gjate viteve '90, e deri tani. 

Me kostumin e Drejtorit te Teatrit Kombetar, Londo siguroi "pjesemarrje ne repertoret e sezoneve te ardhshme, si per brezin e ri ashtu edhe per brezin e trete te aktoreve". Kjo filozofi do te realizohet nepermjet shanseve te barabarta per "ata qe e meritojne te luajne ne Teatrin Kombetar, fale talentit te tyre". 

Ristrukturimi i institucionit ne sigurimin e pavaresise ekonomike, shtrirjen e aktivitetit artistik te trupes se ketij teatri jo vetem ne Tirane por ne te gjithe Shqiperine dhe me tej ne Kosove e Maqedoni. Keto kane qene edhe 2 prioriretet e tjera ne punen e tij drejtuese, qe regjisori- drejtor Kico Londo synon te realizoje ne detyren e re. Keto, por edhe angazhimi i tij maksimal ne drejtimin sa me te mire te nje prej institucioneve kulturor- artistik me problematike te koheve te fundit, jane jo vetem piketat e platformes se re drejtuese te Teatrit Kombetar, por edhe rruga drejt "rikthimit te spektatorit ne salle. E shoqeruar kjo me shtimin e premierave ne sezone artistike te Teatrit Kombetar, duke i dhene me shume vend komedise se vertete, e cila keto 5 vitet e fundit pothuajse ka munguar plotesisht",- eshte shprehur Londo.

Londo zevendesoi ne detyren e Drejtorit te Teatrit Kombetar, Agim Qirjaqin, i cili ishte emeruar ne maj te vitit te kaluar, deri ne zbatimin e Ligjit "Per Teatrin", i percaktuar per ne janar te ketij viti. Ndaj ne kete kohe, Qirjaqi dha dorehqejen. Londo e fitoi kete post perkrah kandidaturave te Alfred Bualjoti, Alfred Trebicka dhe Arben Papadhopulli. Londo kerkoi dje gjate prezantimit perpara komunitetit te artisteve te teatrit, mirekuptim "duke mos kerkuar llogari per metodat qe do perdore ne drejtimin e ketij institucioni, por per arritjet". 

Si u perzgjodh drejtori

Konkurimi per drejtorin e ri te Teatrit Kombetar u shpall hapur nga Ministria e Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve ne muajin mars, ndersa me date 27 mars pretendentet, Londo, Bualjoti, Trebicka e Padhopulli paraqiten prane Ministrise se Kultures Rinise dhe Sporteve, platformat e tyre per drejtimin e Teatrit Kombetar. Kico Londo, nje nga regjisoret e angazhuar vitet e fundit, pohoi se ka ngrire te gjitha kontratat e tij me Shoqaten Kulturore "Cajupi", me te cilen ai ka bashkepunuar 5 vjet.

Kush eshte Londo

Ka perfunduar studimet e larta per drame ne Akademine e Arteve te Bukura ne Tirane dhe per disa vjet punoi si aktor dhe regjisor ne teatrin "Bylis" te Fierit. Per disa vite, ai ka qene edhe emigrant ne Greqi. Ne vitin 1997 vjen ne Tirane per t'iu kushtuar teresisht regjise. Ne keto vite ai vuri disa drama dhe komedi si; "Lezeti i krevatit dhe i kolltukut", "Kujdes! Kafshon", "Gjashte vjet shtatezene", "Nje burre me dy gra", "Profesioni i vjeter", "Mbreteresha e bukur". Londo, i cili asnjehere nuk ka qene aktor apo regjisor i Teatrit Kombetar ka vene ne kete skene shfaqje si; "Vdekja dhe Virgjeresha", "Kopshti me dallendyshe", "Portreti i Dorian Greit", ndersa pohoi se krijimtaria e tij e ardhshme do te vihet vetem ne skenen e ketij teatri. Para pak muajsh ai vuri ne skenen e Akademise se Arteve te Bukura monodramen "Xhordan", me aktoren Valbona Coba.


_Korrieri_

----------

